# Voltaje, corriente alterna y corriente directa



## Pablo16 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hola, no soy muy experto en la electronica en general y me surgio una duda, despues de leer varios posts he visto que por ejemplo, si se tiene un transformador de +32 0 -32 AC cuando se rectifica (diodos, capacitores) da un total de +45 0 -45 Vdc, a que se debe ese 'aumento'?? Si alguien sabe la respuesta se lo agradecere. Saludos


----------



## mabauti (Jun 30, 2007)

porque los multimetros miden voltaje promedio (en las senoidales esto es casi igual al rms) y esto es lo que mides en el transformador, luego los condensadores se cargan al voltaje maximo , esto es :

Vmax = Vrms *√2, por lo que 

Vmax = 32V * 1.4142 = 45.2V

mas información : http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rectificador


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 30, 2007)

Gracias mabauti, no andaba yo tan perdido!  Saludos y Buenas noches


----------

